# Not paid overtime



## dvann (Jun 29, 2022)

I was checking Workday for last weeks pay check stubs. I work S2 and did my overtime on the 19th and 20th. I got 12 hours of of holiday premium pay for June 19th and an additional 8 at time and a half plus 1.50 for off key pay. Now here is the problem my check was 1,432 dollars. It should have been 2000. I’m under the assumption that the holiday premium pay and the off key pay were in addition to overtime. The over time hours were worked on the 24th and 25th. That 1432 is what I would make just working a flat 60 a week with no additional pay. It also shows up as no overtime hours worked on my paycheck stub. Now if I get a response from hr along the lines of the premium and off key pay replace the 20 hours of OT than that is just downright shady. No where in the target pay and benefits handbook does it mention that. Also, I feel like it’s on Violation of both state and federal labor laws in regards to not being paid for the overtime. This is also the 3rd time in the past month my avg weekly hours haven’t shown up on my paycheck stubs


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 29, 2022)

dvann said:


> I was checking Workday for last weeks pay check stubs. I work S2 and did my overtime on the 19th and 20th. I got 12 hours of of holiday premium pay for June 19th and an additional 8 at time and a half plus 1.50 for off key pay. Now here is the problem my check was 1,432 dollars. It should have been 2000. I’m under the assumption that the holiday premium pay and the off key pay were in addition to overtime. The over time hours were worked on the 24th and 25th. That 1432 is what I would make just working a flat 60 a week with no additional pay. It also shows up as no overtime hours worked on my paycheck stub. Now if I get a response from hr along the lines of the premium and off key pay replace the 20 hours of OT than that is just downright shady. No where in the target pay and benefits handbook does it mention that. Also, I feel like it’s on Violation of both state and federal labor laws in regards to not being paid for the overtime. This is also the 3rd time in the past month my avg weekly hours haven’t shown up on my paycheck stubs


Welcome!
The pay on June 19th & 20th for holiday pay sound right to me. Mispunch?
@Hal


----------



## Hal (Jun 29, 2022)

dvann said:


> I was checking Workday for last weeks pay check stubs. I work S2 and did my overtime on the 19th and 20th. I got 12 hours of of holiday premium pay for June 19th and an additional 8 at time and a half plus 1.50 for off key pay. Now here is the problem my check was 1,432 dollars. It should have been 2000. I’m under the assumption that the holiday premium pay and the off key pay were in addition to overtime. The over time hours were worked on the 24th and 25th. That 1432 is what I would make just working a flat 60 a week with no additional pay. It also shows up as no overtime hours worked on my paycheck stub. Now if I get a response from hr along the lines of the premium and off key pay replace the 20 hours of OT than that is just downright shady. No where in the target pay and benefits handbook does it mention that. Also, I feel like it’s on Violation of both state and federal labor laws in regards to not being paid for the overtime. This is also the 3rd time in the past month my avg weekly hours haven’t shown up on my paycheck stubs


Are you A-keys or B-keys?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 29, 2022)

I thought days worked during holiday premium time didn't count towards your weekly hours.

For example you work 5 - 8 hour days to equal 40 hours.  One of those days was a day you worked on a holiday premium day, so technically you could work a 6th 8 hour day that isn't overtime to equal 48 hours total worked in addition to the 8 premium hours and holiday time and a half.

That's how it's always worked in the store side, it could be different for DC.


----------



## MrT (Jun 29, 2022)

Idk how it works in the DC but you wouldn't get any ot in a store.


----------



## Hal (Jun 29, 2022)

For DC's, you get time and a half and then an additional 10-12 hours vacation depending on your shift/key, and then any additional shifts worked off your home key automatically give you OT without requiring you to hit the 40 hour mark.

But he just told me he works S2, which I missed on the earlier read through which means he's at a modern building with dumb waterfall schedule.

Check to see if you got vacation time instead. The vacation time switch to additional pay isn't going into affect until after the 4th of July so, you'll continue to accrue vacation instead of extra money which may by the pay difference.

Without seeing your paystub I can't tell you what's wrong, and please don't share your paystub. Just talk to HR or your OM and they can explain it to you.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 29, 2022)

On holiday weeks, you are paid 1.5x for anything that is outside of your normal schedule, and the holiday itself if you work it. Those hours don’t count toward the 40 hours to get to “overtime” because they’re already 1.5x time, so nothing will ever show up on that line of your pay stub on a holiday week.


----------



## planogirl (Jun 29, 2022)

Not sure if his store is on a different week schedule but I'm pretty sure the 19th was Saturday and the 20th was Sunday. The 20th starts a new week.


----------



## dvann (Jun 30, 2022)

The pay period for our dc runs from Sunday 6 am to the follow Sunday at 559 am


----------

